# Pat barry picture, broken hand and foot



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

He says he broke his hand in the first and broke something in his foot in either the first or the second

source : bloodyelbow


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Dang it. I just made fun of him for complaining about a broken finger. Well, he said in the prefight interviews that Cro Cop was the last guy that he wanted to fight growing up. I guess this is why. I hope he recovers quickly though, his attitude is good for the sport. His ground game, not so much.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

well that somewhat explains why he didnt finish crocop in the first, bad luck on that one. hope he heals quick and can come back strong


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice wheelchair


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hopefully he has a speedy recovery and gets back into the Octagon. He is a really cool guy and a very entertaining fighter to watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Aww. I feel sorry for him. He did good!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe he can get CroCop to sign his plaster.


----------



## Griftah (Sep 1, 2009)

Well that explains quite a lot if he did break his hand in the first!


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Maybe he can get CroCop to sign his plaster.


LOL! I'm sure he's already thought of that.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

He's an awesome guy. I hope he heals up and really pours his passion into learning the ground game. Without it, he's going nowhere. With it, he's got a bright, bright future.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

depending on when in the fight he broke his hand he should have threw a lot MORE, alot MORE. He was dominating Cro Co rnd 1.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Speedy recovery.
And start improving the ground game Pat!


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

i think he should finish the fight when he had the chance in r1, especially at that 2nd knock down..


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Man Pat Barry's fcking awesome! Can't wait till he's back!


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Its official, Cro Cop is just not as good as he use to be and these pictures show it.

Crop Cop has always been "right leg hospital, left leg cemetary". Well in this fight he nailed Pat with many left kicks and Pat ended up in the hospital.

Cro Cop is officially "right leg hospital, left leg hospital"


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn, Mirko is STILL making his opponents leave the arena by wheelchairs.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Funny thing, Pat looks like a wrestler not a kickboxer type.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, this was really a macho fight! 
One fighter left the fight with an injured hand and rupture in the cheek bone, the other leaves in a wheel chair with a broken foot, a broken hand and a pretty bruised face. 

This is indeed a tough sport.

Absolutely amazing fight, I watched it five times! 

Barry will be back. He needs to progress even more in his MMA game, but we need to remember, he has "only" had 7 pro fights. Mirko is a veteran with over 30 fights. So Barry, continue your efforts, work on the holes in your game and get more experience!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Amazing fight, with an unpredictably amazing ending.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This doesn't have anything to do with him not finishing in the first, Pat is too nice a guy and that was his idol. He didn't want to tank him like that. I knew if he let Cro Cop get up the second time he would lose the fight, but this explains why it was so one sided afterward. 

Hugging in the Octagon during a round is just too nice, hug before and hug after not during....yeah you read it right.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, that's what I meant when I said that Pat lacks a finisher's instinct. 

He might as well chug a beer and watch a ball game at the opening bell next time. 

But seriously, Pat's gotta find his "on" switch where he just goes into attack mode. 

Second, he's good enough at kickboxing, don't you think? Let him find a wrestling and JJ coach already. 



Life B Ez said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with him not finishing in the first, Pat is too nice a guy and that was his idol. He didn't want to tank him like that. I knew if he let Cro Cop get up the second time he would lose the fight, but this explains why it was so one sided afterward.
> 
> Hugging in the Octagon during a round is just too nice, hug before and hug after not during....yeah you read it right.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with him not finishing in the first, Pat is too nice a guy and that was his idol. He didn't want to tank him like that.


I thought the exact same thing. I think he could have swarmed both times and ended the fight, especially the shot that broke Mirko's cheek.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Yes, that's what I meant when I said that Pat lacks a finisher's instinct.
> 
> He might as well chug a beer and watch a ball game at the opening bell next time.
> 
> ...


Exactly I read an interview he did not too long ago where he talked about his first kick boxing match he hit the guy and he thought he hurt him and he asked if he was okay like three times.....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I got the outcome I wanted, from the fighter I wanted, but I also think the outcome had some to do with a little too much opening grace by Barry.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you people really think he didn't go to the ground because he doesn't have a killer instinct. It probably had more to do with CroCop not being close to out and Barry being terrible at grappling. CroCop probably would have swept him immediately if he tried to jump on him in those situations.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't feel as bad about losing points on him now. It kind of explains why he was so tenative about trying to finish.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

osmium said:


> Do you people really think he didn't go to the ground because he doesn't have a killer instinct. It probably had more to do with CroCop not being close to out and Barry being terrible at grappling. CroCop probably would have swept him immediately if he tried to jump on him in those situations.


I tend to agree with this.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

What I find odd is that people constantly talk how Pat should've finished Mirko after he dropped him. Mirko got up both times in a second, he didn't seem phased at all. With Pat's terrible ground game and Mirko's decent defensive guard, do you really think he could have finished him?


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Wookie said:


> I don't feel as bad about losing points on him now. It kind of explains why he was so tenative about trying to finish.


He acts the same in all his fights. He gets the other guy hurt with a big shot and then he just backs up like he was fighting in a parking lot somewhere and the other guy would just get up and run away.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

I was yelling and screaming at Barry during the second and third rounds to do something.. now I feel kinda bad 

Pretty tough to gut out two rounds with a broken hand and foot against Crocop.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> This doesn't have anything to do with him not finishing in the first, Pat is too nice a guy and that was his idol. He didn't want to tank him like that. I knew if he let Cro Cop get up the second time he would lose the fight, but this explains why it was so one sided afterward.
> 
> *Hugging in the Octagon during a round is just too nice, hug before and hug after not during....yeah you read it right*.


In this case I think it was tottaly acceptable. It was his Idol, and it looks as though it may have been his Idols last fight. I think it makes it that much more majestic. It pulls MMA away from the trash talk, and puts it in a good light.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

pic of Pat Berry's foot


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hkado said:


> In this case I think it was tottaly acceptable. It was his Idol, and it looks as though it may have been his Idols last fight. I think it makes it that much more majestic. It pulls MMA away from the trash talk, and puts it in a good light.


You don't hug after you put a guy on his ass twice and then allow him to stand up with a broken cheek. He was being way too nice, idol or not you have to at least try to finish the fight once.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> You don't hug after you put a guy on his ass twice and then allow him to stand up with a broken cheek. He was being way too nice, idol or not you have to at least try to finish the fight once.


Mirko was up right after being tagged, they were begining to circle. You can have your Chael I will take my Pat. 
It was classy, which hasn't been happening lately in the sport.


----------



## PoloDaDon (May 7, 2010)

he should had not show cro cop pity like cro cop didnt to him i was mad as ****


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> pic of Pat Berry's foot


I said god damn.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> pic of Pat Berry's foot


Crazy...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dayam that looks like Paul Bunyon's foot...did he break it when Mirko checked his kick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hahaha, that is not real.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> I said god damn.


Steve Nash's foot and Shaq's foot next to eachother.:thumbsup:


----------

